# Rest In Peace: Gene Wilder



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 29, 2016)

Just heard the very sad news that Gene Wilder has died at the age of 83. Such a decent and wonderful human-being. I couldn't even begin to pick a favorite movie. Everything that he starred in was just so good/ funny. His comedic genius was legendary obviously but he was also such a good-guy from everything that I've ever heard about him. Just sad. 

Figured that this was an appropriate section but apologies if this should have been in "off topic" section.


----------



## Duosphere (Aug 29, 2016)

Damn, who'll take care of the Oompa Loompas?

I've been in love with that movie since I was a kid.
It's the movie I watched more times.
RIP


----------



## Force (Aug 29, 2016)

Nooooooooooooo 

Yet another genius & amazing person taken from us. 2 of my faves were Woman In Red & The Frisco Kid with Harrison Ford, an unlikely duo that worked so well.

R.I.P Gene, you will be missed & loved forever.


----------



## isispelican (Aug 29, 2016)

One of the best, loved his films!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 29, 2016)

R.I.P. this year has absolutely sucked... so many greats gone


----------



## Science_Penguin (Aug 29, 2016)

Well... time to pop in The Producers and pour out a 40...


----------



## wankerness (Aug 29, 2016)

Force said:


> Nooooooooooooo
> 
> Yet another genius & amazing person taken from us. 2 of my faves were Woman In Red & The Frisco Kid with Harrison Ford, an unlikely duo that worked so well.
> 
> R.I.P Gene, you will be missed & loved forever.



I haven't seen either of those, guess it's time to look them up!

I've watched the producers 4 or 5 times now, and it actually improves with every watch. I would easily rate that as one of the funniest movies of all time. He's so damn good in it, especially the scene where he gets hysterical and wet.

He's more the "straight man" through much of Blazing Saddles and Young Frankenstein while everyone else freaks out around him, but he's still pretty hilarious. Willy Wonka is probably the one most people know him for, but he's damn good in it. I think the Johnny Depp one is fading from memory, maybe even with the generation it was aimed at? I remember as a kid being put off by the scene where he says YOU LOSE!!! at Charlie. Scary guy.

Coincidentally, I just saw a review for an upcoming release of one of his films on blu-ray that I hadn't heard of - Haunted Honeymoon. It's a tribute to old haunted house flicks in which he costars with his wife Gilda Radner, just a year before she died. I guess that might be pretty sad right now!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 30, 2016)

rip

2016 has really taken its toll...and there are still several months left


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 30, 2016)

RIP Gene! Thanks for the greatness!


----------

